# DYT 4000 snowblower change over



## Robert Babb (Nov 5, 2019)

I got a nice used Craftsman dyt 4000, it has a 40 or 42 " snowblower, there was another pulley assembly that came with it, the former owner said that was for the snowblower. Is this possible? I was thinking you just slide the blower onto the tractor attached some bolts made sure the belt was on the drive pulley and that would be that. Can anyone shed some light on this process? Any videos or documentation to follow? Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There are a few different snow blower set ups if my research s correct. If your tractor model number starts with 917, this manual may be of some help.
https://download.sears.com/own/spin_prod_674132601.pdf


----------



## Robert Babb (Nov 5, 2019)

Thank you pogobill! Got some reading to do!


----------

